# Loft Interiors



## trailbound (Apr 11, 2007)

My YB Loft are the photos taken with more light, The Breeding Loft is pretty self explanatory...
Kelley


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Nice............sorry, but I would love to be a fly on the wall when you start catching birds............. 
To answer your question, we go out at dark like I said, turn on the hall light, which has a dimmer switch and give our eyes a couple of minutes to adjust to the darkness, and then pick them up one by one. Easy as pie. We can just barely see the birds and they don't see you at all. 
Another thing.........when you pick the birds up in the dark, it gives you a chance to "handle" the bird and know how it feels and not be biased, because you don't what bird you have in hand.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Wow I really like both setups a lot. Lots of room, even the breeding pairs have a large box. The YB loft looks really clean to.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

So when is the sun going down in AK now? Great loft. You'd better get a good book to read while waiting for it to darken outside.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

your birds are beautiful!


----------



## trailbound (Apr 11, 2007)

Flits,
Still up when I go to bed, but woke last week about 12:30am and it was pretty near dark. Quick slide into winter now, and I am already kindof dreading 4 hours of semi light every day. 

Thanks for all the comments everybody, I am really enjoying this site and learning more every day.

Kelley


----------

